# sleepy leopard gecko



## harpern123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi im a new owner of a leopard gecko we've had him around 8 weeks, he was doing lovely until a week and a half ago when I noticed that he wasnt opening one eye, on further investigation i saw he had a grey ish cloudy colour in both eyes, i took advice and changed the sand substrate for reptile carpet and cleaned his eyes daily they appeared to get better. A few days ago i noticed he quite sleepy and not really opening his eyes although they look clear. During this he shed but didn't eat it, hes not eating and just laying around on his heat mat. The temperature of his viv is 72 and im not sure if this is warm enough!? And should he have a uv light?! Tia


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Did you speak to a vet about it's eyes?

72f is nowhere near warm enough. The hot end of the vivarium should be at least high 80s to mid 90s.


EDIT: A UV light isn't completely needed but I think they are of benefit and I don't house any animal without one.



Gavin.


----------



## Mattfromsweden (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey im no expert and ive only got a new Leopard as well, But I have done a fair bit of research

is it 72C or 72F? even so, How old is your Leopard? its still very cold! It should be around 28-32C and 86-92F.

Leopard does not need a UAV! Just a heatmat, In terms of the eye I am to unexperienced to comment on this, Howver my leopard has slightly gray/blue colour above his eyes, it could be the pattern on him and his colours?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> The temperature of his viv is 72 and im not sure if this is warm enough!?


No it isn't it should be around 90. As for UV some use it for leos and some don't.


----------



## harpern123 (Sep 11, 2015)

The heat mat covers about half the viv should i put am extra one in etc!? I was wondering if he was going into brumentation,,


----------



## Mattfromsweden (Sep 3, 2015)

What is the location of your Viv, prehaps the Heatmat isn't strong enough?

my apartment is around 25-26c so its natrually quite warm, and i have a small heater at the back of the viv, plus heatwire and heatmat underneath

this keeps the viv between 30-32c at all times in the warm end 26c in the cold end and 27-30 in the middle


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

harpern123 said:


> The heat mat covers about half the viv should i put am extra one in etc!? I was wondering if he was going into brumentation,,


No, don't put another in. How and where are you measuring the temperatures?



Gavin.


----------



## harpern123 (Sep 11, 2015)

The themostat is half way up the viv wall on the side the heat mat is located. Im so upset hes having troubles as have set it up based on what i was told :-(


----------



## Mattfromsweden (Sep 3, 2015)

Why is the heatmat on the side?

I'm pretty sure its supposed to be at the bottom because they need the heat coming from there,

I'm sure Gavin will agree!

I personly have a thermo in the soild behind the warm hide and i get a good reading of the ground temp

then i have a spare thermo and hydro that is placed mid way up, this gives me a reading of the general temp and the humidity, 

Who told you to place the heatmat on the side?


----------



## harpern123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sorry i meant to one side of the viv but its under the reptile carpet on the bottom he has a dry hide on the heat mat side and a moist hide the cool side,,


----------



## Mattfromsweden (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh! I am from Sweden so my english isn't perfect sorry!

Silly question, How thick is the carpet, Have you got the viv near a window or a chilly part of the room/house


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

harpern123 said:


> The themostat is half way up the viv wall on the side the heat mat is located. Im so upset hes having troubles as have set it up based on what i was told :-(


Any thermometers? You need a digital or IR thermometer to measure the temperatures. A thermostat alone will not be enough as they are more often than not wrongly set.

Both the thermometer and thermostat probes should be directly on top of the substrate measuring and controlling the surface temperature. Your mat certainly won't be too cold but is more than likely too hot.

Also get the moist hide in the warm end on top of the heat mat and get a new dry hide for the cool side. Some say to pop the moist hide in the middle - half on and half off the mat - but this makes no sense to me.



Gavin.


----------



## harpern123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi thanks for the feedback! Will purchase new thermometer,, the carpet is probably about half a cm thick is the standard off the shelf stuff u buy in pet shops,, i will be taking him to a vet to check him but wanted to know if it was anything obvious to others or if the set up etc was correct as there can be such conflicting info regarding substrates lighting etc and hate to think that im not doing everything right for the little fella!!!


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

If you get the vivarium sorted and make sure the temperatures are fine then a vet check probably won't be needed, especially when you said the eyes now look fine. But it will hopefully put your mind at rest and will allow you to stop worrying. If you need any advice on how you should set up your vivarium we are here to help.

I don't know of many care sheets I would be happy offering someone but if you have a look in the 'Lizard Care Sheets' sub-section you should be able to find one by Artisan. It's how I do things but I feel it will be beneficial for you to read. With the amount of conflicting info out there this will put your mind at ease.



Gavin.


----------



## harpern123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you!! I relocated the themomater over night to just above the heat mat and the temperature went up to 32/81 region,,, hes always been very placid to handle would wander a little then settle on ur shoulder of find a warm spot to snuggle in, so has never been overly fiesty or flighty when handled. Also ive never seen him eat (although i know in the past he has as the number of crickets disappeared) is this all normal? Sorry to be a pain but feel the previous information given was unreliable.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

They can be shy eaters and will sometimes only eat when left alone or during the night. But it doesn't matter if you see it eating. As long as it is maintaining weight and dropping you little presents to clean up it is obviously eating something. Try rotating what you feed and offer as varied a diet as possible. 



Gavin.


----------



## harpern123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Brilliant thank you


----------



## harpern123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Well he shed today and unlike last time hes eaten his shed so looks like a good sign!! ***9786;


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Hopefully you will see an improvement in the gecko over the coming weeks. The shed may also have been one of the reasons you haven't seen it eating. They can go off their food and become grumpy when ready to shed. Not eating a shed can also be a sign of problems like dehydration and low temperatures.



Gavin.


----------



## harpern123 (Sep 11, 2015)

Great thanks!! Am keeping a close eye on temps have moved his moist hide etc,, have purchased a more reliable themometer aswell


----------

